# Repurposing a (something) into a doweling jig?



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

I have this thing, that I don't remember what it is. It seems like if I were to spot weld it closed, and drill out the threads, it could make a nice doweling jig. The holes on the opposite side, not shown, are not beveled, so could make good cutting edges.

Would it be worth repurposing it? Is it hardened, making drilling not feasable for the cost? Thoughts?


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

That is a tube flanging clamp. There would be another U shaped part of it that attaches to this and shapes the flange. As far as converting it to a dowel jig I think for what commercial jigs go for I would just buy one of those. This piece would have to be attached somehow and centered on both pieces to be joined. If you are someone who loves a challenge, Go for it


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

FirebirdHank said:


> That is a tube flanging clamp. There would be another U shaped part of it that attaches to this and shapes the flange. As far as converting it to a dowel jig I think for what commercial jigs go for I would just buy one of those. This piece would have to be attached somehow and centered on both pieces to be joined. If you are someone who loves a challenge, Go for it


Hmm ... my intention is to create dowels by tapping roughly shaped wood through the holes to create rounded dowels. Not to actually assemble. Sorry about that. I work with hand tools mostly.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

That is a tool for putting a flared end on tubing.

It would require a considerable amount of work to convert that to a dowel maker. Most dowel makers require the input material to spin, and have a tapered cutting edge that reduces the rough material to the correct round size.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If you need a cheap doweling jig, there are several Craftsman on Ebay cheap...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

drilling holes in a 1/4" steel plate would work better.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> If you need a cheap doweling jig, there are several Craftsman on Ebay cheap...





AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Hmm ... my intention is to create dowels by tapping roughly shaped wood through the holes to create rounded dowels.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

or - use your imagination - - - - - -


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

John Smith_inFL said:


> or - use your imagination - - - - - -
> View attachment 433282
> 
> View attachment 433283


My parents had one of these. Never used it for making dowels, though.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

"If you need" Dave


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> "If you need" Dave


I don't need anything but thanks for asking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> I have this thing, that I don't remember what it is. It seems like if I were to spot weld it closed, and drill out the threads, it could make a nice doweling jig. The holes on the opposite side, not shown, are not beveled, so could make good cutting edges.
> 
> Would it be worth repurposing it? Is it hardened, making drilling not feasable for the cost? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 433280


It's a tubing flaring device, but the other part is missing. It may work as you suggest, but Harbor Freight has doweling jigs for $15.00 or so:








Self-Centering Doweling Jig


Amazing deals on this Self-Centering Doweling Jig at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

That tool has been clearly identified. You'll need that if you find yourself needing to make flares, or bubble-ends on brake lines or fuel lines. Agree with the other commenters that you're better off drilling holes in a plate or buying a cheap version of the proper tool. 

I admire your frugality and ingenuity, but you'd be making more work for yourself.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you guys have overlooked his response above:

"Hmm ... my intention is to create dowels by tapping roughly shaped wood through the holes to create rounded dowels. Not to actually assemble. Sorry about that. I work with hand tools mostly. "

He is not trying to make a doweling jig out of it, he is trying to make a dowel maker out of it.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

as noted, he just needs a plate with the hole-size he wants. hammer a bit of wood through the hole, and you get a dowel. 
Using a pipe flaring tool would be sub-optimal as they usually have ribs, but if that's the only option, I expect you could make it work. But I'm hard pressed to think that using a tool like that is easier that putting a flat hole in a piece of steel.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I saw Roy Underhill make dowels the old fashioned way with the steel plate and a hammer - a furniture maker today should appreciate the pre-made dowels, biscuits and dominos that we take for granted and are available by the gallon.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

RepairmanJack said:


> I admire your frugality and ingenuity, but you'd be making more work for yourself.


Heh, it's not frugality. I use traditional hand tools, and enjoy learning and using old methods. I don't mind spending some money to learn. I can make dowels using a hand plane or chisel, if I so desire. This is just another method. And I don't mind taking my time to work through a process/project on my own ingenuity.
I'm also somewhat conservationist. If I can reuse or repurpose something, it's a probability I will.




John Smith_inFL said:


> I saw Roy Underhill make dowels the old fashioned way with the steel plate and a hammer - a furniture maker today should appreciate the pre-made dowels, biscuits and dominos that we take for granted and are available by the gallon.


Yes, I can go to the store and buy them. But I wouldn't use biscuits or dominos because they are powered, and it's boring to let a machine do my work for me.


----------



## Jonzjob (Oct 31, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> or - use your imagination - - - - - -
> View attachment 433282
> 
> View attachment 433283


I tried that John, but they came out very short and SWMBO was quite angry! Women just don't seem to have a sense of humour at times?

As far as the flanger is concerned? It looks to be about ½" or so thick. You would need a dowel to get your dowel out of it. Or a Mole grip to pull it the last bit and that would almost certainly deform the end.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Drill the hole size you need in some steel plate, much quicker way to do it.

Find the other piece and keep the flare tool.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Heh, it's not frugality. I use traditional hand tools, and enjoy learning and using old methods. I don't mind spending some money to learn. I can make dowels using a hand plane or chisel, if I so desire. This is just another method. And I don't mind taking my time to work through a process/project on my own ingenuity.
> I'm also somewhat conservationist. If I can reuse or repurpose something, it's a probability I will.


I'll say that this is a case where repurposing that tool for your stated purpose probably won't be worth your time. Those jaws are probably tool steel, which is hard to work with and the small size means that this would have to be mounted into some sort of bench vise and even then, I expect that it would pose a challenge in making anything longer than a few inches. The inner surface of those jaws usually have grooves on them to hold the metal pipes, and I expect those grooves would tear up your wood as you pound them through.

I'd liken it to using a pipe wrench as a hammer. You could make it work, but you're likely to miss a few times, maybe bend the nail and maybe damage the tool.

That said, what's stopping you from trying it out? maybe you would get decent-enough results. Please post some photos if you do.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you all. Very smart people here. I will consider other options when the time comes I need to make dowels.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

AwesomeOpossum74 said:


> Thank you all. Very smart people here. I will consider other options when the time comes I need to make dowels.


Your first step, at least mine is to check You Tube for DIY methods of making dowels:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=diy+dowels



A steel plate with a hole drilling in, pound the wood into the hole.
A steel plate with a hole drilled in, and push and spin the wood (precut octagons) with a drill.
Use a dowel plate:


Amazon.com


Make a dowel plate from a file:





Even more basic and far less work:





Even more simplified and easier:


----------

